# Life - from subclass 475 to 887 (PR) - A great journey



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Life as I know it in Australia thus far; from subclass 475 to 887 (PR). It’s all the Ups and Downs of my life in Australia. 

A journey that made me a man I’m now. TIME that yet again proved itself to be a great teacher. Here I’m writing this on a day which I once thought would never come. Shattering and heart breaking times complimenting some splendid and superb moments and finally lead me to a place which was once a vague dream.

My timeline’s below:

Applied – 475 (SA Sponsorship) on July 05, 2009
Granted – February 13, 2010

Entered Australia – May 02, 2010

Applied – 887 (PR) on August 22, 2011
Granted – September 09, 2011


I arrived in Sydney Australia and my best friend picked me up; stayed at her place for couple of days until I found a place in Adelaide to go to; went to Adelaide and to my extreme surprise, it was one of the most horrible time of my life. Couldn’t find a job for 3 months and after consulting with SA govt. found out that it’s just a moral obligation not a legal one to live/work in the state which sponsored an individual and finally moved out of Adelaide; went back to my friend to decided whether to stay in this country or leave but after days of discussions and talks, finally moved to regional Victoria i.e. Ballarat; was there for couple of months until I found my first job which was casual but at least it was a stepping stone to get an Australia work reference; because it was a regional area, full time job (which was the main visa condition) was very hard to come by; worked in couple of different jobs to complete the full time work requirement but there wasn’t a sense of security and towards the end, just managed to complete 2.5 months worth of full time work experience; realized then that I had to make a move again to find a full time job (otherwise time will fly and I’ll be left stranded) and fortunate enough, found one in Geelong which offered permanent full time 38 hours a week position; it revived my dreams and aspirations to live and stay in this country and become an Australian citizen eventually but hat happiness was short lived as the company decided to wrap up their business and moved off-shore. 

At least, company did let us know three months before finishing off their business in Geelong which I’m sure was a great thing for us to find another job; wasn’t happy at all about it because that was the last, not even the last thing I wanted to happen but it did which shattered my dreams again. At least, managed to accrue 8 months of full time work by then and needed just four more which was a BIG QUESTION MARK again. But, didn’t give up; started searching again for full time jobs but in vain and then realized not to waste time and searched in other cities to complete the last 4 months and fortunate enough, found a job in Bendigo while the company in Geelong was in operation; so wasn’t jobless for even a day which was a good thing. Again neither it was an ideal situation to move nor was it a permanent job but at least full time hours which were needed. 

Finally, here I’m now, writing this post from the same city and saying it proudly that all those years of struggle, wait, desperation, anxiety, and helplessness, FINALLY THE GOAL NOW BEEN ACHIEVED. I will live my life the way I want and will be in total control of my destiny; not that someone else was in control before but the insecurity to live and become a citizen here was in my head all the time which not for once let me rest but all what happened above is worth it. At least, one thing is for sure, though good time and the bad, I survived and came out as victorious. :clap2:

Cheers to a new and good life in Australia; Now in search for another dream. 

Thanks for taking time out and read this post


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Really inspiring stuff. But since I can never stop myself when a good joke comes into my head: 'It can be rated as mashed potato comfort food to go with "Chicken soup for the soul"...' :rofl:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

beautifully written..
so where to now?


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> beautifully written..
> so where to now?


Thank you Anjali. When you said it's beautifully written, I have to agree because your English is much better than mine. I'm sooo glad that you like it and appreciated it. Well, the next is Melbourne


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

from ielts point of view, lots of mistake  but still i can see it coming form your heart and how relieved you feel.. 
i dont know how good or bad my english is but i manage well i guess


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> from ielts point of view, lots of mistake  but still i can see it coming form your heart and how relieved you feel..
> i dont know how good or bad my english is but i manage well i guess


Oooh yes ..... it definitely is coming from my heart, soul and mind. It took me ages to reach where I'm not but met lot of people, changed heaps of residences and been to 6 different cities in Australia. So, all in all, it was a great great experience and now I'm looking back and thinking, did I really come this far?  I'm sure it'll be a great story to tell to my kids one day


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont make it long like how i met your mother .. it is interesting and you might be looking back and laughing or probably smiling at all our mistakes and how you overcame the difficult situations


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> dont make it long like how i met your mother .. it is interesting and you might be looking back and laughing or probably smiling at all our mistakes and how you overcame the difficult situations


LMAO @ How I met your mother  Well said!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah i have been watching it again from season one and i can see how the poor kids have to take ted's never ending stories


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

dance123 said:


> Life as I know it in Australia thus far; from subclass 475 to 887 (PR). It’s all the Ups and Downs of my life in Australia.
> 
> A journey that made me a man I’m now. TIME that yet again proved itself to be a great teacher. Here I’m writing this on a day which I once thought would never come. Shattering and heart breaking times complimenting some splendid and superb moments and finally lead me to a place which was once a vague dream.
> 
> ...


A very inspiring story, i am very motivated now to come to Australia. I wanted to know during your initial period in Adelaide, why was it it so tough for you to get a job. I am curious as i have applied for SA Sponsorship. Could you please shed some light on the ICT scene there like jobs in Adelaide. It would really benefit the Expat Community.


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

sachin1 said:


> A very inspiring story, i am very motivated now to come to Australia. I wanted to know during your initial period in Adelaide, why was it it so tough for you to get a job. I am curious as i have applied for SA Sponsorship. Could you please shed some light on the ICT scene there like jobs in Adelaide. It would really benefit the Expat Community.


Thank you Sachin. That was the only reason behind sharing my story so that new immigrants don't think that life is a bed of roses in Australia but realize that it's a different one and a very strange one (in a good way). Because people living especially in Asian countries do not experience this sort of life, it becomes really hard when everything just falls down on you like rain drop (one after the other). We aren't used to of making decisions, or living alone and consult/rely on parents/close relatives to help us in decision making but over here, no one, absolutely no one would help; people might suggest but that's it (nothing more nothing less) which becomes a big problem. 

Then of course, a big factor i.e. MONEY. Conversion rate, regardless of how much an individual has, when the currency is converted, the money seems a lot less. One thing is for sure, once you get a hold on to things, they start to work itself out and once you get a job (whatever job), things start to make more sense and you feel at least financially secure which brings real CALMNESS to a lost soul.

As for the fact about ICT, I've to apologize as I don't know anything about it and nor do I know anything about the life in Adelaide but one thing I can say, because of whole SA being in regional area, lot of migrants from ASIAN countries go there which eventually squeezes the juice out of the job market as everyone (student or a work visa holder) applies for the same job and probably that's why it was tough for me in SA. Another factor, because employers want people on Permanent VISA not on the TEMP one, it also creates a huge problem (at least it did for me) 

P.S. Adelaide is a beautiful city but I HATE to be there for even a single minute. (personal opinion)


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

dance123 said:


> Thank you Sachin. That was the only reason behind sharing my story so that new immigrants don't think that life is a bed of roses in Australia but realize that it's a different one and a very strange one (in a good way). Because people living especially in Asian countries do not experience this sort of life, it becomes really hard when everything just falls down on you like rain drop (one after the other). We aren't used to of making decisions, or living alone and consult/rely on parents/close relatives to help us in decision making but over here, no one, absolutely no one would help; people might suggest but that's it (nothing more nothing less) which becomes a big problem.
> 
> Then of course, a big factor i.e. MONEY. Conversion rate, regardless of how much an individual has, when the currency is converted, the money seems a lot less. One thing is for sure, once you get a hold on to things, they start to work itself out and once you get a job (whatever job), things start to make more sense and you feel at least financially secure which brings real CALMNESS to a lost soul.
> 
> ...




Hi , 

I totally agree with you and your story so far is awe inspiring . I would like to ask few questions . Appreciate if you could assist me . 

I planning to apply for subclass 475 . As per DIAC , time line is 18 months . Is it true that it takes 18 months ?

And I need to complete 3 yrs then I need to apply as onshore visa which will take 8 months more . 

I can see your visa timelines that you got your 475 visa in 9 months , then u applied for onshore visa 887 on august and got it granted within a month . 

Im really surprised by your timelines .

I thought of doing my masters while my visa processing goes in parallel . Is it a wise idea ?


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Firstly, thanks for your comments. Well, I'd like to correct 2 things in your post. I was granted 475 in 7 months and PR in 18 days instead of 'within a month'. 18 days sounds much better  LOL

My thoughts:

- You will apply for Onshore 475, means you're already in Australia. Then what are/have you been doing?
- Studies for International students is way too expensive. I wouldn't recommend (but your decision)
- Regarding TIMELINE, Well........... How long's a piece of string? It depends on case to case. Some people waited for year; some for 2. As long as your paperwork is complete and up to the mark and easy to follow, then you should expect decision soon. Also, priority changes have also affected many applicants. So, fingers crossed that when you apply, you get VISA soon. After all, one can only hope for the best. 

Cheers!


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

dance123 said:


> Firstly, thanks for your comments. Well, I'd like to correct 2 things in your post. I was granted 475 in 7 months and PR in 18 days instead of 'within a month'. 18 days sounds much better  LOL
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> ...


thank you . I got it . My case is different . Im applying for offshore 475 visa (relative sponsorship) so it takes upto 18 months(priority 4) . So i thought of doing one year PG so that by the time i finish my studies i will get my 475 visa . 

My plan : 
Apply 475 on oct 2011 . 
Student visa march 2012 to march 2013 . 
475 visa should arrive before march 2013 . 

Will there be any issues with this plan?

Also once I get my 475 visa and if i have points eligible for 887 , can I apply immediately for 887?


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

imrancrest said:


> thank you . I got it . My case is different . Im applying for offshore 475 visa (relative sponsorship) so it takes upto 18 months(priority 4) . So i thought of doing one year PG so that by the time i finish my studies i will get my 475 visa .
> 
> My plan :
> Apply 475 on oct 2011 .
> ...


Well.........

If you can live/study and have money to support your education, might as well try student VISA. But make sure, you have to meet the criteria for skilled 475 to apply for this VISA. If you don't meet the criteria, then you can't apply. 

These days, students are in big trouble here and most of them are going back to their respective country because none of them are getting PR, which they initially thought, and now their occupation is either not in demand or is taken off the migration list. So, all these students from middle east and asian countries are left stranded. 

No you cannot apply immediately. You have to wait a minimum of 2 years. It won't even allow you to either log in or lodge application for 887 on their website unless you are going for a different subclass.

Hope it helps!


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

dance123 said:


> Well.........
> 
> If you can live/study and have money to support your education, might as well try student VISA. But make sure, you have to meet the criteria for skilled 475 to apply for this VISA. If you don't meet the criteria, then you can't apply.
> 
> ...


Well , I am currently working and have 4 yrs of work exp in IT . I got my ACS assessment but still short of 5 points for subclass 175 visa . That's why Im going for 475 . 

My aim is to get visa , and study option is just like I wanted to study not for PR .

So I think i need to work for a while after 475 granted then apply for 887 . Hope rules doesn't change , 
Thanks for your help . Good luck .


----------



## tahajamal (Apr 11, 2011)

*Need Help*

Thank you very much Sir for all your post on this board from which I am sure all people comming on 475 visa have gain sufficient knowledge.Iam moving too to Australia on same visa and I have lots of confusions regarding that it will be very nice of you if u can provide me your contact so that I can share my Confusions with you and gain Knowledge from your Experience.I will wait for your responce in this regard.


----------



## mfahad1999 (Oct 15, 2011)

*VISA 475 Query!!!*

Dear All,
I am a Telecom Engineer with 5 years of experience.I already got assessment from Engineers Australia,So I am recognized from EA and have to apply for Visa.I have some queries regarding Subclass 475 as follows!!

1.To get PR in this visa,how to achieve it?
2.I have to do 12 months job to get PR,what are the limitation in job?I have to do only my field job for 12 months or i can do any job for 12 months in order to get PR?
3.If i am self-employed,then i can also be eligible for PR.What kinda business should be done in my case in order to achieve PR?I can do any business related to any field.

Guys,i really need your help in this matter.i am really confused.Your support and cooperation will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks and Regards,
M. Fahad Khan


----------



## tahajamal (Apr 11, 2011)

mfahad1999 said:


> Dear All,
> I am a Telecom Engineer with 5 years of experience.I already got assessment from Engineers Australia,So I am recognized from EA and have to apply for Visa.I have some queries regarding Subclass 475 as follows!!
> 
> 1.To get PR in this visa,how to achieve it?
> ...



To get PR you have to work for a year and live in regional area of your sponsoring state for two years.Once you achieve that you have to apply for a saperate visa 887 to get a PR.You can change the states two but there are conditions in that important thing is that your work and living should be in regional area of Australia.

You can do any kind of job but prefer to do job in your own field as you will get experience from that and may be in future DIAC may change the rule so u will not have any problem.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Dance123,

Congratulations for getting PR and I must say your story is inspiring 
As per my understanding from the DIAC website reg 887 visa

To be granted this visa, you must have *lived for at least two years and worked full time for a total period of 12 months in a Specified Regional Area of Australia *before lodging your visa application.


but I can see in your post that you have applied to 887 visa before even completing 2 years in Australia . 

Entered Australia – May 02, 2010
Applied – 887 (PR) on August 22, 2011

I am bit confused to see how one can apply to 887 visa without even completing 2 years? 
Can you please explain me this in detail.

Thank You,
Ajay



dance123 said:


> My timeline’s below:
> 
> Applied – 475 (SA Sponsorship) on July 05, 2009
> Granted – February 13, 2010
> ...


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> from ielts point of view, lots of mistake  but still i can see it coming form your heart and how relieved you feel..
> i dont know how good or bad my english is but i manage well i guess


I would say you speak english pretty well from all the different posts I have read of yours on the forum.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i studied in convent school and and college. i read a lot. most of my free time goes in reading and i dont shy from asking people if i am wrong anywhere, everyone has scope for improvement, no one is perfect, i firmly believe in it


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi BOB,

Good day for you,

Thanks a log for granting us a part of your precious time and we are highly appreciate it.

I am a 35 years Electrical Engineer ,recently got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA government, planned to move to Adelaide on the coming October, I just want to know that what are the ways by which we can demonstrate that we are living in South Australia or under the sponsorship of the designated Area? As you know that holder of 475 Visa should prove that he lived for 2 years and worked full time for one year prior to applying for PR visa. I am asking this question because I have an intention to live with an OZi family and share their house there and that means no tenancy contract or E, W or G bills will be in my name!!!!

Thanking you in advance for your answer and looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best Regards,

Alderi


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

dance123 said:


> Life as I know it in Australia thus far; from subclass 475 to 887 (PR). It’s all the Ups and Downs of my life in Australia.
> 
> A journey that made me a man I’m now. TIME that yet again proved itself to be a great teacher. Here I’m writing this on a day which I once thought would never come. Shattering and heart breaking times complimenting some splendid and superb moments and finally lead me to a place which was once a vague dream.
> 
> ...


Thats so good a post. Thanks for sharing your experiences. Good luck!!


----------



## ninjahobbit (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

Currently, I'm on a 475 regional sponsored visa and planning to move on to 887 PR visa, I was wondering if some of you can help me out with some of the following points:

1. I have to stay in Regional low-populated area for 2 years. Does this mean I have to stay in 'one' specific regional low-populated area or I can move from a regional low-populated area to another without compromising the timeframe.

2. Do I have to live AND work in the SAME regional low-populated area? For example can I do FIFO (Fly in Fly out) work in Port Hedland while living in Bunbury?

3. As a precursor to 887 visa; I have to have atleast 1 year experience in a full time job (35 hrs per week). Does this mean that the total number of hours have to be 35 x 52 = 1820 hrs (and I can make up for it doing 30 hrs per week in 61 weeks), or that only the week I do 35 hrs will be counted in that 1 year??

4. After completing the One year equivalent full time work in a regional low-populated area; can I work in the Metropolitan area (Perth) while living in a regional area (say Mandurah)?

5. I am sharing a house and don't get any utility bills in my name (or any rental receipts for that matter). What other documents can I use as evidence of residency? Mobile broadband bills, bank statements?

Any info will be really really appreciated!!

Cheers.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

dance123 said:


> Life as I know it in Australia thus far; from subclass 475 to 887 (PR). It’s all the Ups and Downs of my life in Australia.
> 
> A journey that made me a man I’m now. TIME that yet again proved itself to be a great teacher. Here I’m writing this on a day which I once thought would never come. Shattering and heart breaking times complimenting some splendid and superb moments and finally lead me to a place which was once a vague dream.
> 
> ...



Really Really inspired dude ....  
May God Bless u 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Greetings,

Could you please clarify me the following?

I’m currently holding a provisional Visa subclass-475 sponsored By SA and will land to Adelaide on coming November, based on the new immigration points system, I will be eligible to apply for a permanent visa subclass-190, So is it possible to apply for a permanent visa-190 (under new SA sponsorship) now while I’m outside Australia without canceling my provisional Visa but bridging it on shore in the later stages?

Thanking you in advance for your reply and efforts.


Regards,


----------



## consbhey22 (Aug 17, 2012)

hi just read your inspiring story but im just wondering you entered aussie in may 02 2010 and applied for the visa in august 22 2011. If my math is correct that is only a year and 3 months. Have you applied earlier than the required two year stay in regional area. if its so, how much did you pay? is it around 5k aud?

thanks


----------



## consbhey22 (Aug 17, 2012)

ninjahobbit said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Currently, I'm on a 475 regional sponsored visa and planning to move on to 887 PR visa, I was wondering if some of you can help me out with some of the following points:
> 
> ...



i hope i can answer your question.

1. as long as it is a regional area for your nominated state, yes.
2. if you are living in a metro area and working in a regional area, it will be a problem when you are going to apply, since the visa states that live and work in a regional area, i checked that bunburry is a metro city and port hedland is in the regional area.
3. as long as you can prove that you are doing 35 hours a week such as time sheets, it is allowed
4. perth is already considered a regional area.
5. just get a statutory declaration for it.


----------



## ninjahobbit (Jul 19, 2011)

consbhey22 said:


> i hope i can answer your question.
> 
> 1. as long as it is a regional area for your nominated state, yes.
> 2. if you are living in a metro area and working in a regional area, it will be a problem when you are going to apply, since the visa states that live and work in a regional area, i checked that bunburry is a metro city and port hedland is in the regional area.
> ...


Hi consbhey,

THANKS!

Bunbury is infact considered a regional area.

Perth is considered regional only for those applicants who were sponsored by family-relatives. For state-territory sponsored it is still considered a metro city. Thats why I asked; if I complete 1 year of full time work in a regional area and then do work in Perth whilst living in a regional area (since living in a regional area is mandatory for 2 whole years), will it be ok?

Thanks once again.

ciao.


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, Dance123

Could you please throw some light on the point as how you changed the state for work/job purpose because as per their website it is mandatory to live and work in regional area of the state that has sponsored you.

and later on to which state you applied your visa 889 , TO SA OR TO VICTORIA.

PLEASE CLARIFY THE POINTS.:confused2:

REGARDS.










dance123 said:


> Life as I know it in Australia thus far; from subclass 475 to 887 (PR). It’s all the Ups and Downs of my life in Australia.
> 
> A journey that made me a man I’m now. TIME that yet again proved itself to be a great teacher. Here I’m writing this on a day which I once thought would never come. Shattering and heart breaking times complimenting some splendid and superb moments and finally lead me to a place which was once a vague dream.
> 
> ...


----------



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

Dear All,

I Have a question related to 887 PR Visa. If someone having 489 provisional visa and he has filled all conditions. (2 years living and 1 year working in regional area) 

is it compulsory to live in specified regional area after getting 887 PR Visa ? or he can live & Work anywhere in australia with 887 Visa ?

I will appreciate any advice and comment.

Thanks


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi

Please advise. If you get a contract job (payroll on recruitment consultancy and working in other company) which is 7*5 (35) hours per week. Will a 1 year of such experience be counted to get PR under 887 visa ?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

it58_shailesh said:


> Hi
> 
> Please advise. If you get a contract job (payroll on recruitment consultancy and working in other company) which is 7*5 (35) hours per week. Will a 1 year of such experience be counted to get PR under 887 visa ?


You just hit the minimum requirement of working hours
So it still considered a full time job

Skilled – Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887)



> There is no restriction on the type of work that you may undertake. You could work for an employer or yourself. The only restriction is that the employment must be both of the following:
> 
> full time
> undertaken in a Specified Regional Area in Australia.
> The Australian Bureau of Statistics defines a 'full time position' as one in which employment is normally for 35 hours a week. You are allowed to work in up to two concurrent part time jobs to meet the one year (35 hours a week) full time work requirement


----------



## saika (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi,

Loved reading your story, it was just what I was looking for  thanks for taking the the time to help and motivate confused folks like us. One quick question?

On 475 Visa, one has to live (2yrs) and work (1yr) in a regional area , but what about studying? While living and working in a regional area, can one study in a non-regional area if one has received a scholarship from a university in a non regional area?

Please help!!


----------



## toharman (Oct 27, 2014)

*Amazing*



dance123 said:


> Life as I know it in Australia thus far; from subclass 475 to 887 (PR). It’s all the Ups and Downs of my life in Australia.
> 
> A journey that made me a man I’m now. TIME that yet again proved itself to be a great teacher. Here I’m writing this on a day which I once thought would never come. Shattering and heart breaking times complimenting some splendid and superb moments and finally lead me to a place which was once a vague dream.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience.... it means it is not as easy to settle down in australia. one needs to be prepared for these kind of situations.


----------

